# "key to" and "key in"



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Just a little question here. Recently I asked what the "key to" a certain work of music was, and I meant something like, "How is someone supposed to enjoy this?" Like, what's the plan? What is the key to enjoying it? Something like that.

The response was something like "F-sharp major." I was so startled I couldn't reply. Besides that I could see the key because we were looking at the score, I had a grammatical/usage question. Do people talk about what key a work is _in_ with the phrase "key to?"


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I've never heard "key to" meaning "key in". Maybe your friend didn't quite hear you correctly?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

lol I think that was just a circumstantial incident. I definitely have heard "key to" to refer to what key _is _a piece, but I've heard "key to" in the other way. One is very literal, one is more figurative.

Instead of saying "What's the key to Mlada?" I would preferably say "What's the key to appreciating Mlada?" and then that's clear enough.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> lol I think that was just a circumstantial incident. I definitely have heard "key to" to refer to what key _is _a piece, but I've heard "key to" in the other way. One is very literal, one is more figurative.
> 
> Instead of saying "What's the key to Mlada?" I would preferably say "What's the key to appreciating Mlada?" and then that's clear enough.


Yes, I should've said something like that.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

science said:


> Just a little question here. Recently I asked what the "key to" a certain work of music was, and I meant something like, "How is someone supposed to enjoy this?" Like, what's the plan? What is the key to enjoying it? Something like that.
> 
> The response was something like "F-sharp major." I was so startled I couldn't reply. Besides that I could see the key because we were looking at the score, I had a grammatical/usage question. Do people talk about what key a work is _in_ with the phrase "key to?"


In American English one would never use "key to" in describing the key of a musical work. One would say "What key is this work in?", or "What is the key of this work?"


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Or 'in the key of'


----------

